# 1/20 live



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Headed out!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Beat me to it! Good luck man! I got the next 10 days off, I'm fired up! Northbound!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JWDavis (Jan 18, 2018)

YR bound! Good luck to all


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Right behind you!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

delta dooler said:


> Right behind you!!


We know you like it like that!!!:001_huh::shifty::001_huh::thumbsup:


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Let's do it

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

On site dreading that tailgate hunting clothes change!! 31 and still. Let's do this, boys.


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

I’m up, hunting my climber that I hung about 2 weeks ago, first time sitting here, walked in in the dark, got set up and just now noticed two big scrapes 10 yards from my stand that wasn’t here before, come on big boy show yo self. Good luck fellas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Bunch of nannies. One broke buck. He workin' em a little


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

No duck hunters so I decided to hunt the beaver pond. Forgot my rubber boots.


----------



## Amateur Alex (Jan 3, 2018)

Im in a box on a cut over in Walnut hill. Not too many reports of chasing yet, but we will see. Good luck everybody.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

East wind perfect! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Got a call last night from Princess Cloud-O-Dust. Said she whacked one at 5:00 yesterday, saw it kick its back legs, then disappeared behind some cedars. She and three others searched the darkness but found no deer or blood. Damn Hornady SSTs just refuse to exit.

I was home cooking a pot roast. Told her I would grid-search this morning instead of sleeping in, and enjoying the warmth of my chair, hot coffee, eggs and bacon, with a nap immediately after...

I'll wish yall luck if yall wish us luck. Hope the coyotes shopped elsewhere last night.

Women. I swear.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

good luck everyone. those Bucks will be taking chances chasing tail more & more everyday.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Small 6 just busted out of bottom running around like a chicken with his head cut off, don’t know what he doing.....


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

3 does have crossed so far, nothing following.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

1 lone doe eased by, no follower..


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Good luck fellas. I’m taking a couple days off then I’ll be back at it next week


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Seen 3 does about an hour ago.


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

Had a good one slip by me. Sitting in a lil creek bottom. Never could see exactly how big he was. Doe crossed behind me lil while ago with no followers.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Shot fired boys!! Goodin!! Was a poke for the .444, hope it was a good shot


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Shot fired by the boy. Should be an 8 point down. Will know in a few hours. I had 3 more girls come through.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

8 pt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Dad just put a 7 point down in BW. Said he had 3 bucks on him. My brother has deer on him now. Sounds like they’re moving!


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Just seen a big cowhorn in The Hutton. Id say they moving good right now


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

4 does so far... 1 at daylight... 3 at 9am

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pcola4jr (Jan 29, 2017)

Amateur Alex said:


> Im in a box on a cut over in Walnut hill. Not too many reports of chasing yet, but we will see. Good luck everybody.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Where do you hunt in walnut hill ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWDavis (Jan 18, 2018)

Any one else in YR ?


----------



## Amateur Alex (Jan 3, 2018)

Pcola4jr said:


> Where do you hunt in walnut hill ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Off tunqoil road, between 99 and 97.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

Good luck to all out. I stayed in this am. Breakfast sure was good. Congrats on the kills this morning!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

skullmount1988 said:


> Just seen a big cowhorn in The Hutton. Id say they moving good right now


Surprised you didn’t shoot it. Not quite 10”?


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I just gave up and back at the house.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Just had 2 dogs run a deer within 100 yards of me in YR. Could hear it in this water that surrounds me.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

grouper22 said:


> Surprised you didn’t shoot it. Not quite 10”?


He probably was 10.


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted (Brandon's iPhone.)



 delta dooler said:


> 8 pt
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang DD! I’m thinking I may need to hunt elsewhere today... good job man! I’m heading north now.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Measured shot, I knew it was a poke, looks like it was 273 yds, I was aiming for a high shoulder, hit/broke leg and barely grazed chest, when I walked up on him he jumped and ran, put 2nd shot on him and flopped him . 


3 bucks in 3 sits from same tree! 

Jvalhenson was in the area with his trail dog, they came out and went straight to him! Good training opportunity. Good to finally meet you!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Dooler. That would be a honey hole. And a hell of a shot with a 444


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

No love on our search for PCOD's buck. Seven people, 4 dogs, and we found not squat. Two other hunters heard the impact when she shot last night, and she saw it kick its back legs. Guess we'll wait a day or two and look for buzzards.

Her plan now is to drink her way through this.


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

Bodupp said:


> No love on our search for PCOD's buck. Seven people, 4 dogs, and we found not squat. Two other hunters heard the impact when she shot last night, and she saw it kick its back legs. Guess we'll wait a day or two and look for buzzards.
> 
> Her plan now is to drink her way through this.


Bodupp, tell PCOD this happens. I'm sure she is sick of losing the deer....tell her to keep her chin up and get back out there. 
All hunters's, no matter their skill /marksman level, will experience a crippled deer situation. I have killed hundreds of deer ,the ones that I crippled (3) an got away really work on you mentally. Just takes time.....


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Well boys, I'm back up after a no shooter morning. 

Congrats to the deerslayers. Some of yall can shoot! 200+ yards...yeah, not me. 

So one my target bucks napped in my other plot at 0944 this morning. He hanging around over there so must be hot doe. Wind all wrong so I can't sit there. Sucks. 

Damn it's hot.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Back at it myself, they have got start moving eventually. I almost stayed at the house and be lazy. Nothing but does this morning.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Up in BW, FTA, guess we will see what unfolds!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

It's hot...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Under statement!! Lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Giant Fox Squirrel at 80 yrds. Thought it was a big rabbit, lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## OwenM (Sep 11, 2017)

Up in bw. Cowhorn this morning at 10 moving with some hustle. An hour ago lone spike moving slow. Atleast some movement goin on


----------



## Amateur Alex (Jan 3, 2018)

Saw two non shooter bucks this morning. Back on a smaller plot this afternoon. We will see what happens.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

SICF where you at hand??


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

delta dooler said:


> SICF where you at hand??


They saw 1 this AM but have ZERO phone service where they are...they never responded to my text ifin they were going back this eve...I think they are so we will see!!!:thumbup: Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Outside9 I hunt YR in Baker and like you am not seeing any bucks yet. Maybe will start next full moon.


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

delta dooler said:


> Measured shot, I knew it was a poke, looks like it was 273 yds, I was aiming for a high shoulder, hit/broke leg and barely grazed chest, when I walked up on him he jumped and ran, put 2nd shot on him and flopped him .
> 
> 
> 3 bucks in 3 sits from same tree!
> ...


I'm glad to get to put him on a track he needs as many as he can get. Still a lot of puppy in him but he gets serious when it's go time.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Jason said:


> They saw 1 this AM but have ZERO phone service where they are...they never responded to my text ifin they were going back this eve...I think they are so we will see!!!:thumbup: Keep your fingers crossed!


Jason, we did go back. He didn't see one! He saw SIX with two being shooters that he didn't get a shot on. 

The afternoon had them moving at me after dark! But that's all she wrote for the afternoon. Josh had an exciting deer filled morning. Just unlucky!:whistling:

I took him to a good hole and he saw deer and even ones he could have shot. I'm not buying his excuse of not getting a shot. But that's his story and he's sticking with it.

Fedex finally delivered my phone today while I was out hunting. But yes I typically hunt where there is NO service! Keeps me focused on deer!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Somebody say unlucky...that's my thang!!

Morning was great, I rarely have "almosts" with A deer much less 2. They just zigged when they shoulda zagged. Neither one followed the trail of the doe and spike they were behind. Preeshate the invite Jon, we'll try it again before the season is out. Dang what a long day!


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

All day sit....lots of deer. Saw a different buck working does, but not a shooter. This is getting old. 

At least a shooter saw fit to walk in front of 3 of my cams this morning.....

Maybe he will make that mistake tomorrow.


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

Amateur Alex said:


> Off tunqoil road, between 99 and 97.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Bay Springs?


----------



## Amateur Alex (Jan 3, 2018)

auburn17 said:


> Bay Springs?


Yes sir, that's us.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

